# GeForce 4 TI 4400 TVout Problem



## noname (10. Juni 2003)

Ich habe folgendes Problem :

Also, ich aktiviere bei meiner Nvidia GeForce 4 TI 4400 mein TV Ausgang um mit meinem DVD-Programm DVD's auf dem Fernseher sehen zu können, jedoch kann ich das Video nur auf meinem Computer Bildschirm sehen...Das DVDVideo Fenster ist auf dem Fernseher leer (schwarz).

Ich habe es auch schon mit anderen Programmen (Mediaplayer, DivX, etc...) ausprobiert...Gleicher Fehler.

Jetzt die Frage, gibt es ein Patch, der diesen Schutz vor Raubkopien bei dem Detonator Treiber patched ?

Wäre cool, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt, denn DVD's kommen nur genial aufm Fernseher (16x9)  Aufm Computer Monitor ist das eher unprickelnd...

ok thx


----------



## Spacemonkey (11. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist das das gleiche Thema wie immer.
Du willst deine Graka mit dem Fernseher verbinden richtig?

Dann klick mal hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76213&highlight=geforce+fernseher

Da gabs schon 2-3 Themen dazu.


----------



## noname (11. Juni 2003)

nein, da hast du mich falsch verstanden...wie man den fernseher an den computer anschließt ist kein problem, auch das comp. bild aufm fernseher zu sehen ist keins, aber das videofenster von jeglichem Videoplayer wieder zugeben funzt net...Auf dem Computerbildschrim wird das Video einwandfrei in einem Videofenster wiedergegeben, jedoch auf dem Fernseher, wo das Videofenster ist, ist statt dem Film ein schwarzes Bild. Das ist sicherlich ein Schutz, damit man keine Raubkopien machen kann..aber ich will doch garkeine Raubkopien machen und möchte nur meine DVD's aufm Fernseher gucken, da ich keinen externen DVD Player habe...Gibt es da nicht einen Hack, der diesen Schutz wieder beseitigt ??

Need help, ich hoffe, ich habe es jetzt verständlich erklärt..

mfg


----------



## Spacemonkey (12. Juni 2003)

DAnn probiers mal bei 
Eigenschaft Anzeig-->Einstellungen-->erweitert-->Geforce4Ti4200-->nview-->Overlay-Farbsteuerung

Hier wählst du unter Steuerung der Vollbildschirm-Videospiegelung unter Vollbildschirm das sekundäre Anzeigegerät.

Ich hatte das Problem auch bei mir mit Videos. Ich habe auch nur ein schwarzes Bild gesehen.


----------



## noname (12. Juni 2003)

und was mach ich, wenn genau dieses feld nicht sichtbar ist ?


----------



## Spacemonkey (12. Juni 2003)

Kann es sein das du nicht klonen eingestellt hast?
Wie auf dem Bild?
Wenn nicht mach es rein, und dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## noname (13. Juni 2003)

HEY COOL !!! Danke Junge

Jetzt geht es...supi ich danke dir

Thread kann geclosed werden...


----------

